# Christmas present



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Finally got to try out my new christmas present I got, Pentax Optio W60!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Seeing as I had no idea what type of camera you got,
I had to google it...

http://www.pentaximaging.com/digital-camera/Optio_W60_-_Ocean_Blue/

Pics came out nice, good catchin' too.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's another good one....


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

The last pic where you can kinda see the Gheenoe sticker is bad a$$. I just got the Olympus stylus 1030. Hadn't got to put it under water yet though.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish Sophie and Garry! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] I think you'll learn to love that Optio...I have the W20 and it's been an awesome outdoor camera. I had no idea they were up to the 60 series now though.

Have they made them float yet? If not, get yourself a floating binocular strap, so you don't lose the camera if it falls overboard in deep water.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish and pics guys. We expect lots more pictures now. No excuses.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I want to know why when I am out of town, the water is like glass. If I was here, and could fish, it would be blowing 20-25 mph! argh!

Cool pics though, my wife wanted a new dig camera for Christmas, and I did her (and me) one better by getting a water proof one too! I got the Olympus, pretty much the same thing. I'm looking forward to going fishing again to try it out.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I love that camera. I'm thinking about one with some Christmas money that's burning my pocket.


----------

